# Wedge Excision CPT code question?



## neballou722@gmail.com (Oct 30, 2013)

We did a wedge excision on a left helix, almost down to the cartilage. How do I bill for that? Is there a certain CPT code I should use like we would for a full thickness graft or A-T Flap surgery? Thanks for any help!


----------

